# How did you Honour Rememberance Day?



## Popurhedoff (11 Nov 2012)

This morning during my training with my Afghan guard force, I took the time to give a cultural and history lesson on the significance of Remembrance Day and why it was important to me.  My guard force were genuinely interested and asked a lot of respectable questions about this topic. When we were finished the guards gave a minute of silence for their and our lost veterans’ and for the sacrifices made during these recent conflicts.

It was a poignant moment when they realized the significance of why we remember and give thanks for all that we have. 

_Lest we Forget_
Pop


----------



## dangerboy (11 Nov 2012)

In 1999, I was on my JNCO course and we were in the field for Remembrance day and there was nothing planned to mark the occasion.  Myself and Sgt John Wayne Faught were both picked to occupy a defensive, as we were conducting our recce it was getting close to 1100.  JW said we should do something to honour the occasion, I agreed and so there was two lone Cpls stopping what we were doing and observing a moment of silence in an open field in Wainwright.  Ever since JW was killed, I think back and off all the Remembrance day parades and services that is the one I remember the most.  Oh yeah, we also both passed our occupations.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Nov 2012)

Thinking of my son Mike. Brett Perry said he was "fearless". High praise from one of the best.


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Nov 2012)

I had a moment of blinding anger for some reason this morning, and ended up putting this on facebook;

Dear CBC, you hypocritical bastards. You spend 364 days a year wiping your feet on our troops and everything they do, then for one morning a year you pretend that what we and they did matters to you. You sicken me. Lest We Forget...


that should fix everything, I guess...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (11 Nov 2012)

I went to the service at the cenotaph in town here, out seemed more than a touch unorganized, but that's beside the point.
Now it's time to say thank you to all members on these forums both retired and currently serving...and in the fallen comrades section of the main page.  :brit poppy:


----------



## JRH93 (11 Nov 2012)

I served as a road block directing traffic from the parade route  :threat:
Rather sad how many people didn't even know what day it "what do you mean there's a parade on remembrance day" was or missing the poppy on their jacket

Thank you to all that has served or currently serving our great nation  :brit poppy:


----------



## Hawk (11 Nov 2012)

I went to the ceremony at the Grand Parade here in Halifax, with my son and daughter-in-law.. The Stad Band marched up Barrington St playing Heart of Oak. Brings a tear to my eye every time I hear it. 

After the ceremony we walked to my son's and daughter-in-law's apartment for coffee, talk of "our" Veterans, my Dad, and daughter-in-law's uncle, lost in Japan, discussion of military issues, and just the joy of being together on this important day, and relishing the freedoms our Vets and their comrades bought us.

Hawk


----------



## Strike (11 Nov 2012)

Decided to hit the Butterdome here in Edmonton with hubby and daughter. I usually prefer attending outdoor ceremonies but it would have been a little too cold for the little one. I'll be making sure to take her to a ceremony every year as long as I am in town. Otherwise hubby will be doing it.

Anyone who went to this ceremony know what the deal is with the guy in the suit of armour?


----------



## OldTanker (11 Nov 2012)

I attended the service in Sidney, BC, with my son and his girlfriend. I was pleasantly surprised with the number of people who took the time to stand in the rain with us and remember. I have no complaints or negative comments to make about the day, lots of people, of all age groups, simply remembering. Thank you.


----------



## retd cpl wife (11 Nov 2012)

:remembrance: I went with my hubsand to watch The Parade in Perth Ontario. Attended the ceremony. Then met up with our friend Shawn who had participated in the Parade and we went to the Legion for soup and a beer.Thank you ladies auxiliary.


----------



## Old Sweat (11 Nov 2012)

I walked over to the Cenotaph in Kemptville for the service. It was very well atended - several hundred - with a large number of people in uniform. The parade had our Legion pipe band, the Legion members and colour party, Charles Company, the local sea cadets, scouts and cubs et al, the volunteer fire department, OPP, RCMP and on and on. After the service off to the Legion for a beer with the troops.


----------



## gnplummer421 (11 Nov 2012)

Unfortunately I am at work today, but we played Last Post on the PA system and silenced the process equipment for the minute of silence.

I thought about the almost 8000 Canadians who gave their lives to free my Birth Nation (Netherlands) from starvation after the hunger winter of 44/45. 

These sacrifices and all since then I will never forget


----------



## my72jeep (11 Nov 2012)

I marched along with a Mcpl as the only 2 serving members there, and was asked to lay a wreath on behalf of the Canadian Government. Then back to the Legion for a meal and a drink with the 4 vets left in my town.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (11 Nov 2012)

My wife and I joined the well attended ceremony at Point Pleasent Park with this handsome 'young' fellow in my pocket


----------



## Devo3733 (11 Nov 2012)

At my construction site I asked for some time at the big morning toolbox meeting to read flanders' fields and give a little history lesson about second Ypres and the events that led to the writing of said poem.  The first encounter with chlorine gas, breaking of the lines, Canada holding, the Battle of St. Julien, and the recognition and praise it brought Canada as an independant and strong country at the cost of over 2000 lives.  I asked people to give some thought to the utter hell those young men faced, the trenches, the artillery, the mud and the cold, all for less pay than any single person in the room pays in taxes.
At 11 I broadcasted Last Post over the site wide radio and we shut down all operations to observe 2 minutes of silence.

Overall it was really good, a lot of the guys in the morning were pretty moved and were glad to learn some of the history of Candians at war and what led to the poem so many know, but don't know much about.


----------



## Danjanou (11 Nov 2012)

Attended the service in East York and back to the Legion after.


----------



## JorgSlice (11 Nov 2012)

Remembrance Day has never been the same since 2007. After hearing that Corporal Hornburg had been killed in Afghanistan on the 24 of September that year, the neighbourhood was just never the same. Remembrance services were always emotional for me, having family history in both World Wars, Bosnia, Afghanistan... but since that fateful day in September, even though I never really knew him too well he was still a neighbourhood boy and it hits me hard every year.

Lest We Forget.


----------



## dangerboy (11 Nov 2012)

Went to the clock tower service in Wainwright.  Even thou it was around -25 it did not feel that cold, the fact that there was no wind saved us.  Went to the legion for a while then ended up at the WO's and Sgt's Mess.  I stayed there for way to many shots of dark rum, after the last one "to the real Lady P" I had to call it quits.


----------



## dimsum (11 Nov 2012)

Not enough Canadians in this end of the sandbox so I joined my Australian team and went to their service.  I like that they slowly raise the national flag at the end of the Rouse and everyone looks up.  However, I was a little confused at the new (?) Lord's Prayer that the Padre was saying (or he just made it up?)


----------



## X Royal (11 Nov 2012)

I attended the service in Seaforth, Ont.
Quite a good turnout for a small town.


----------



## Strike (11 Nov 2012)

Devo3733 said:
			
		

> At my construction site I asked for some time at the big morning toolbox meeting to read flanders' fields and give a little history lesson about second Ypres and the events that led to the writing of said poem.  The first encounter with chlorine gas, breaking of the lines, Canada holding, the Battle of St. Julien, and the recognition and praise it brought Canada as an independant and strong country at the cost of over 2000 lives.  I asked people to give some thought to the utter hell those young men faced, the trenches, the artillery, the mud and the cold, all for less pay than any single person in the room pays in taxes.
> At 11 I broadcasted Last Post over the site wide radio and we shut down all operations to observe 2 minutes of silence.
> 
> Overall it was really good, a lot of the guys in the morning were pretty moved and were glad to learn some of the history of Candians at war and what led to the poem so many know, but don't know much about.



Well done.


----------



## turretmonster (12 Nov 2012)

I gave my 87 yr old father a big high five salute at the local cenotaph service. Since he was in his legion beret with his chest full of medals, he promptly snapped to attention and saluted back. It made his day and mine. We had over 500 people attending the service and its not a big town. It was heartwarming to see such a large turn out.

TM


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Nov 2012)

Here are some thoughts.

But also this and this.


----------



## mariomike (12 Nov 2012)

I had intended to subway to the ceremony at Old City Hall, but instead walked to the local one at the Swansea Town Hall.

Interactive map of Toronto's First World War dead:
http://www.globaltoronto.com/interactives/ww1_map.html#text


----------



## Tank Troll (12 Nov 2012)

I had no parade postion in Halifax this year so I attended the one in Lunenburg NS (my retirement town) There was and Old Legionarie there that was wearing a West Novie cap badge on the side of his legion beret, with a chest full of campain stars and medals who greeted me with "good morning Sgt Major, are you here to march?" I said "yes I am sir" he said "Good. I got a place right up here for you with the other Vets" I was quite humbled to be put in the same catigory as these gentalmen. It was a exelent day weather wise and was an amazing turnout. Some one even aranged a fly over with a Herc at 11:06. 

Parrie Thunder I was there when Nathan was killed I hold a specail place of remembrance for him along with Troopers Mike Hayakaze, Pat Pentland, and Marc Diab.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (12 Nov 2012)

I attended the annual ceremony, put on by the fine folks at the Taiwan POW Camps Memorial Society,  and held at the site of a former POW camp near Taipei.
As usual, it was a moving ceremony.
 :remembrance:

Website of the Society:
http://www.powtaiwan.org/index.php


----------



## TN2IC (13 Nov 2012)

I drove my base commander around... joy.


----------

